

Ask HN: As a programmer, would you want a 3D Printable Modeling for programmers? - iamwil

Lately, with the advent of 3D printing, I get lots of questions about how to make the 3D models for 3D printers. Coming from a programming background, this can seem overwhelming.<p>As a programmer or an engineer, would you like to read a primer to learn how to make 3D models using programming-based modeling CAD like OpenSCAD? Or would you find it easier to learn how to use an interactive CAD, like Blender, TinkerCAD, or Sketchup?
======
deadfall
I was overwhelmed when I first started. I took a class in High School about
CAD and 3D modelling but forgot most of it. I used Sketchup to mess around. I
had a project I wanted to build and learn on my own. I just found it a little
too time consuming. I followed some Sketchup video tutorials that help
learning how to switch tools quickly and talks about the tools that are best
for certain shapes. From what I have noticed 3D modelling is a lot of trial
and error.

~~~
iamwil
Thanks for the response! What would you say was your biggest hurdle getting
started at the time?

~~~
deadfall
Measurement scale. Working with fractions of an inch. I also had difficulties
with alignment. These are things that improve with practice.

